# Sri Lanken palm vipers



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Male and female T. trigoncephalus. The female is the big booty bitch, the male is the smaller one. The pics don't come close to doing these justice, they are gorgeous snakes.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow, i have never seen any snakes of that color


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They do have a great color


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

nice


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

WOW!!! You have some real lookers bro!!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice snake


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

That one I really like.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice! Those colors are amazing!


----------

